# Zeiss to Update CP.2 Lenses Over the Coming Months [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2017)

```
We’re told that Zeiss will be updating some or all of their CP.2 compact cinema lenses over the coming months. The current CP.2 lineup consists of 11 prime lenses and have fallen behind other series’ of lenses in their lineup.</p>
<p>It would be logical to think Zeiss will be announcing these updates at NAB next month.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mistral75 (Mar 23, 2017)

Considering that:

- many Compact Prime CP.2 lenses are cine versions of Zeiss Classic lenses
- most Zeiss Classic lenses have been updated as Milvus lenses

it would indeed not be surprising to see updated Compact Prime CP.2 lenses as cine versions of the Milvus lenses.


----------

